# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển NV Thiết kế 3D

## Minh Trần

Như tiêu đề

- Thành thạo 1 trong 2 phần mềm thiết kế 3D Catia hoặc Solidworks 

- Địa điểm làm việc : Tại nhà máy ĐC Kiêu kỵ, Gia Lâm, HN, Làm hành chính các ngày trong tuần. nghỉ CN

- Yều cầu : Chỉ cần làm được việc ko yêu cầu bằng cấp, kinh nghiệm ...

- Lương : Làm được việc 8tr, Làm tốt việc 10tr, Làm giỏi 12 > 15tr Cộng ăn trưa và các chế độ phụ cấp cơ bản 
( thử việc 1 tuần, hưởng lương chính thức ngay theo năng lực)

LH : A Minh GĐ : 0168.624.1111
CV gửi về Email : Contact@led.com.vn

Trân trọng !

----------

